# Southern Spain anyone ??



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone is currently in Andalucia at the moment and fancies meeting up next week somewhere in the national park south of Cordoba ???
Have got a few ideas to check out for overnight stops or small sites....
Will be travelling with my two mini daxies and a pom pup !!
Its always nice to share travel info and the occasional bottle of rose .........

Lynda


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynda [Savanna]

I have a few owners gathering near Alora and Alhaurin next week, before setting off on another Moroccan tour. I am also trying to put some local miles on a new support vehicle so I can use that over there next trip, so am wizzing about all over the place for any excuse...............

Where you at? May be able to meet.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray,

At the moment I'm still at home in Alora, but planning on setting off maybe Sunday or monday.....actually I was planning on calling in at that english owned garage at Alhaurin to see if they could do an oil change for me !
When and where are you all meeting up....be nice to catch up......think we mentioned it once before nearly 2 years ago !!!
If its early in the week I could come over, but if not then I am heading for Iznajar, Rute Cabra area to do a bit of exploring !
Have always fancied one of your trips to Morocco but I know its a problem with the dogs...they would have to wait a month before re entry to Spain I think......
When are you all off then ? 

Best Wishes
Lynda


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynda

Yes, it was about 2 years ago when we last spoke.............

There are a couple of "English" garages in Alhaurin.......Wouldn't let them near a vehicle of mine though :roll: But we have a couple of excellent "Spainish" ones......We also have our own workshop. What you running? Is it just an oil change? Either way no problem.........

The next tour is Saturday week [7th], from Algeciras, but a couple of clients are around this area already. We/I could be around Alhaurin early in the week if you wish.

If your dogs are registered Spainish and have the paperwork there is no problem taking them in and out of Morocco. I take one of mine [I have 10!] with me on most tours............

PM or call 665414130


----------

